# Sloppy Sunday - I love my dogs



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love my girls - every little bit of them from the tips of their tongues to the end of their tails - lucky, lucky me!

Share some recent pictures


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm glad I'm getting some time to come on. I miss seeing all the beautiful puppies. Your girls are amazing!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Post pics of all your dog's too... The perfect way to a happy day.... Lots of loved and lovely dogs


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have these from last night and one groom combing Ozzy's legs this morning. He his to the groomer tomorrow.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's Maggie pulling stuffing out of her reindeer. I like the first pic with the little bit of stuffing on her chin.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake's belly 
Ozzy slumbers  (if he knew what was happening tomorrow he would not be so relaxed )
Willow - wow that is the most gorgeous picture - it would make a fabulous poster!

Molly fluffy legs


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos  and what a lovely idea 

Here are my pair this afternoon










Molly demanding a biscuit the other evening 










Chance on the top of the world


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics of Molly and Chance having a wonderful walk... That is a really big tree trunk - is there an easy way for Molly Grumpypoo to get up on it?
(Have to say grumpiness just does not come over in photos, she just looks too cute - and she is so like Kiki in build. Probably why I love her so much )


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I was not sure if that tree trunk was a bit big to be honest but Molly said no problem at all - hopefully this video will work 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153198786859859&set=vb.756089858&

She is never grumpy when out - she loves running and jumping and climbing and being a general hooligan. The grumps are nearly always some sort of resource guarding - I should have taken a photo of her earlier today - we were helping a friend who is just moving into a new flat decorate - most of the day Molly was my shadow but I lost her for a while and found her in the kitchen guarding an empty chip paper


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely pictures!!
Love the thought of Molly guarding an empty chip paper 
Here is Ralph, slightly camouflaged on Billy's beloved blanket - it's a good job billy didn't see him!!

He had been helping me paint - so I think that's why you can see him


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby with wet paws, wet chops and in need of a fringe trim!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's kiss with ted yesterday!! :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And the two of them snoozing on my leg earlier today...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Ralph hiding in the blanket 
(not so long ago he would have been chewing holes out of the middle of it )
Hope you are feeling better, although obviously still in need of some sofa time


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the eyes on Ralph.  
I love Molly, the way the little hairs on top of her nose always stick up.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love Ralph hiding in the blanket
> (not so long ago he would have been chewing holes out of the middle of it )
> Hope you are feeling better, although obviously still in need of some sofa time


Funny enough, he chewed my favourite big cushion dog bed about 2 weeks ago, it was Ruby's really.
But he chewed 2 holes right through it, irreparable......  I thought he was past his "wreck it" days.... Obviously still got the wrecking gene 
Sofa time was due to a 50th birthday party last night 
(Although lots of water was consumed also )


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Took quite a few today but this is the first one I've downloaded. Poppy's favourite 'I have a special stick and I'm enjoying it to the max' pose  Loving everyone's beautiful dawgies


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey looking gorgeous. Well I think so!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> Bailey looking gorgeous. Well I think so!


You think right!

All dogs gorgeous. Thank you for the lovely Sunday.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You seem to have forgotten to post one of Rufus


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Both ends of my beautiful boy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! 
Beautiful pictures of beautiful Rufus


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Both ends of my beautiful boy.


Those pictures are honestly the best i have seen, especially the second one.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

A double dose of our delicious ginger nut


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww too many to mention loving all these pictures here is one of Harley being cheeky on the bed with his ball x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is Poppy& Boycie watching The Dog Whisperer.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That photo is great, I wonder if they were picking up good tips or "bad" tips?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! That's a brilliant picture  Christine, do you ever actually get to sit on your swanky new settee or are you consigned to the pouffe these days?!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! That's a brilliant picture  Christine, do you ever actually get to sit on your swanky new settee or are you consigned to the pouffe these days?!


I am only allowed to squeeze into one end. I start off comfortable with the dogs taking up two thirds. Gradually this happens they take over my space as well. This was yesterday afternoon I had settled to relax and watch a movie I ended up with cramp and back ache and we let them get away with it x
Whoops upside down again why does it do this on iPad x


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

What gorgeous pictures everyone <3 Here's my little reprobate looking all sweet and innocent my latest picture of him (actually I'm lying last picture is one he eats half a raw rabbit on the lawn last night for his tea)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Olly you look so scrumptious.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you and sorry Barb you must be fed of seeing Olly pop all over the place LOL ((HUGS)) to you xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Olly's Mama said:


> Thank you and sorry Barb you must be fed of seeing Olly pop all over the place LOL ((HUGS)) to you xx


Never get red up - the more pictures the better


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wowza, another stunner of Olly. He is adorable and his Mama is a fabulous photographer!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Olly's Mama said:


> Thank you and sorry Barb you must be fed of seeing Olly pop all over the place LOL ((HUGS)) to you xx


No Never. I love seeing Olly pictures everywhere.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Had a lovely sleepy Sunday cuddle today. After a long muddy walk, bath and hair dry he fell asleep on me and held onto my arm


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Had a lovely sleepy Sunday cuddle today. After a long muddy walk, bath and hair dry he fell asleep on me and held onto my arm


That is so cute!!


----------



## Brockyx2poos (Mar 28, 2015)

All of These photos are gorgeous thanks for sharing it's nice to have an idea roughly of what my boys will look like when they are bigger here's a pic of them now


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet baby poos  Do tell us more about them.... I think I must have missed your introduction.
There have been a few members who have been brave P) enough to take on two pups at the same time, and we love living their experiences vicariously


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh how very cute are they?? You have not one but two babies??? Marzi is right we need to know/see more of the lil cutes  they are just adorable cuddled into each other <3


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So cute. What are they called?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

"Throw the ball mum!"


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Brockyx2poos said:


> All of These photos are gorgeous thanks for sharing it's nice to have an idea roughly of what my boys will look like when they are bigger here's a pic of them now


Is it the angle or is the chocolate puppy younger? 

They look so soft and peaceful  (for now! )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gandhi is looking totally scrumptious at the moment - I love how they have done his head with the shorter ears - it makes him look cheeky and puppy like


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Gandhi is looking totally scrumptious at the moment - I love how they have done his head with the shorter ears - it makes him look cheeky and puppy like


He is cheeky and puppy like! His nickname at the moment is 'little monkey'

I like the shorter ears too, they are just a fraction longer than his body hair and short enough to see the shape of them clearly


----------

